# Examine me and my diet please :)



## RedWindsor (Mar 2, 2011)

Greetings, im 22 yrs old 5'11 238lbs... according to various tools i have used my body fat % is right around 31% if i remember correctly.

I have a gym routine down that i have been sticking to like glue... just want some insight on my diet that ive been slowly getting in check

Morning:
4 Scrambled or 4 Hard Boiled Eggs
1 English muffin with flavored Margerine
1gram of L-arginine
1 big cup of Water (on the rare occasion OJ or a small cup of coffee)

Snack:
Fiberone Bar
1 big cup of water

Lunch:
typically what ever is left over from dinner more then likely its either
Checkin
Veggies
Spaghetti
1big cup of water

Snack:
Fiberone Bar
1 big cup of water

Dinner: dinner i have no real control over but typically my dinners always has Chicken, beef, or fish and a veggie and a starch like mashed potatos or spaghetti
couple cups of water

If i do get hungry after dinner i just have 1 last fiberone bar and a big thing of water again...


----------



## RedWindsor (Mar 2, 2011)

i do have consistancy going to the gym, but i dont have consistancy as to what time i go to the gym, for example its 8pm already and i still have not gone (not by choice i had a busy day).... but pre-work out i consum 3-6 grams of L-arginine...

MY goal is to cut my body fat % down into the low 20s, and definatley get my weight undercontrol... 

Just for a numbers sake in the next 2 months i want to drop 20 lbs to be bck around the 220lb mark...


----------



## Marat (Mar 2, 2011)

RedWindsor said:


> i do have consistancy going to the gym, but i dont have consistancy as to what time i go to the gym, for example its 8pm already and i still have not gone



at this point, it's more important that you DO go than WHEN you go.

Also, read the link in my signature. To paraphrase, you want to eat slightly less than you need while simultaneously getting in adequate protein and fat. You're necessary protein and fat content can be estimated by your current body composition. 

Don't get too aggressive with your deficit. You'll lose a portion of whatever muscle that you already have and you'll ultimately end up in worse condition that you are now. Take it easy.

What's your training look like?


----------



## Marat (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh also, get rid of the margarine and go with butter. I've yet to come across anyone who prefers the former over the latter, so I'm going to assume that you're the same as the herd. 

A bit of saturated fat is good for you and I'm reasonably certain that margarine is still chock full of trans fat.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Mar 2, 2011)

Your diet isn't great but if you stick to it and perform some regular cardio you will lose weight fast but it will eventually slow down until a plateu. After this occurs you can tweak your diet to break through the plateu.
Try to limit the carbs and sugury drinks such as OJ and you'll be on your way.

Good luck bro.


----------



## RedWindsor (Mar 2, 2011)

Marat said:


> at this point, it's more important that you DO go than WHEN you go.
> 
> Also, read the link in my signature. To paraphrase, you want to eat slightly less than you need while simultaneously getting in adequate protein and fat. You're necessary protein and fat content can be estimated by your current body composition.
> 
> ...


 
My training right now is basically 4-5 days a week... 

not in any order but

Legs, Squats i start off pretty light for 10-15 reps to get the motion dialed in right and get amped up and work my way through about 4 sets to my max where i do 2-3 sets on my max then drop down to lighter weights for a drop set after that i go to the leg extension machine and start kinda heavy get in 10 max on first set then work my way up till i can only get 4 or so reps form it and finished...

Chest, start on flat bench with dumbbells pretty light for 10 or so reps to get comfortable and get the motion then i jump up weight a bit and do about 5 sets till i hit my max wher eim only geting 4 reps or so and i do that for abvout 2-3 sets then again i drop down for a drop set after ill hit hte incline and decline bench press for some standard barbell presses with light to moderate weight range

Back, i start with dead lifts, again i like to start very light to get my form fixed and then jump on to my max in about 4 sets then stay on my max for another 2-3 sets at max only getting 5 or so reps pending on how well im holding hte bar then i move on to rows and some latteral pull downs starting at a moderate weight and going to max in only 3 sets

Arms,,, i start with biceps cuz i always get pumped up really easy from curls i do about 5 sets on moderate weights ranging 10lbs from min to max... then to triceps where use the adjustable bench for a couple excersies, totaling about 8 sets or so between the 2, the first excersice is where i start light and go heavy and the 2nd i stay moderate, then i do some cable excerises on moderate weight to close out triceps

Shoulders i like doing power cleans, again start light to get my form right then up the weight till i max in about 4 sets and stay on max weight for 2-3 sets and im finished and after wards i do some shrugs till i just about cant grip the bar any more

i hope this is the info you were looking for


----------



## RedWindsor (Mar 2, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> Your diet isn't great but if you stick to it and perform some regular cardio you will lose weight fast but it will eventually slow down until a plateu. After this occurs you can tweak your diet to break through the plateu.
> Try to limit the carbs and sugury drinks such as OJ and you'll be on your way.
> 
> Good luck bro.


 

now let me ask you what in there as far as carbs should i cut or limit?

as far the sugary drinks go... i RARELY have juices, water is just about all i drink, maybe if i have a nice breakfast made for me ill let loose and drink some juice but that almost never happens haha


----------



## RedWindsor (Mar 2, 2011)

Marat said:


> Oh also, get rid of the margarine and go with butter. I've yet to come across anyone who prefers the former over the latter, so I'm going to assume that you're the same as the herd.
> 
> A bit of saturated fat is good for you and I'm reasonably certain that margarine is still chock full of trans fat.


 

i use the i can't beleive its not butter spray,,, tastes great and one bottle lasts quite a while


----------



## BillHicksFan (Mar 3, 2011)

In my opinion you don't have enough calories there for healthy weightloss but I can only guess the serving sizes. When I was losing my weight I counted calories, I worked out my BMR and daily calorie expenditure so I knew exactly where I was at. 
Try to limit your carbs of an evening and if you have cut out sugary drinks already you should do fine.
The best foods are natural foods that come from the ground. Staying away from processed foods will make a big difference to you weightloss goals.

Consistency is the key for weightloss. Don't give up and always picture in your mind how you will look in future because it will happen if you want it badly enough.


----------



## RedWindsor (Mar 3, 2011)

well im gonna start adding in kidney beans as maybe a mid day meal to help me out i see its like 100 cals per severing 7 gs protien and about 3.5 servs per can which i can easily kill a can for a meal...  not bad for a mid day meal right? 

1 can, mixed with some olive oil and red wine viniger for flavor... good?


----------



## RedWindsor (Mar 7, 2011)

thoughts on fruits? apples oranges bananas and so on.


----------



## Built (Mar 7, 2011)

Not necessary.


----------



## RedWindsor (Mar 14, 2011)

sorry to raise up again but as i stand now my Diet is

4 Whole hard boiled eggs in the morning with some whole wheat toast. 

1-2 hours later ill have a can of tuna fish with very little lite mayo in it for flavor on a peice of whole wheat bread. (26ish grams of protien here) 

my next meal after that i typically spread out over time till dinner is a kidney/garbanzo bean salad.. 1 can of each bean with maybe 2 table spoons of extra virgin olive oil and a little red wine vinegarette with garlic powder and parsely added in... (roughly 50 grams of protien here and about 700ish calories none from fat)

For dinner i try to avoid starches, ill pig out on fish (Flounder and tilapia typically) i stay away from pork, any chicken i have i try to peel the skin and just get the meat...

through out the course of a day ill drink around a gallon of water,

im going to purchase a protien shake i was thinking the ironmaglab whey protien 2 scoops will net me 50 more grams of protien

at night i do feel hungry most of the time but i try not to eat anything, any advice for this would be great if there is somthing i can scarf down that is healthy and filling...

its been a while i been trying ot piece a solid diet plan together, the goal is to drop my Bf% from estimated 32% (5"11 240lbs) down as low as i can go but for numbers sake id like to see 210lbs idk where that would be me at in Bf% though... i work out 4 days a week cardio 6 days a week

thanks


----------



## Built (Mar 15, 2011)

What calories and macronutrients does this translate into? FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal

And read this: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/new-members-begin-here/97077-read-me-first-homework-1-newbies.html


----------



## RedWindsor (Mar 15, 2011)

well i punched in my info to fitday...
its telling me for my size and my lifestyle that i burn 3,370 calories a day... 

i punched in what i TYPICALLY eat during the course of a day and i came with 

Calories: 2654

Fat 58.5g 513cals 
saturated 10.6g 94 cals
polyunsaturated 12.3g 106cals
monounsaturated 28.8g 254cals

Carbohydrates 378.5g 1540cals
dietry fiber 107.8g

Protein 157.6g 594cals


----------



## RedWindsor (Mar 15, 2011)

on second thought i see my carbs are REALLY high, so i guess ill cut out some of the beans im eating seeing as thats where most of it is coming from...


----------



## Built (Mar 16, 2011)

Double your protein, cut your carbs in half and bring your fat up to 80g.


----------



## RedWindsor (Mar 17, 2011)

okay im dropping beans completely from my diet, i just went out today and bought a variety of meats... skinless/boneless chicken breats.... 93/7 ground turkey and 93/7 ground beef... 

my excerise will not change, im very intense at the gym and i plan to keep that... ill report back with changes... thanks


----------



## RedWindsor (Mar 18, 2011)

well today i started a different diet plan, breakfast was 4 hard boiled eggs, 2 whole and 2 with out the yoke...  few hours later i had canned tuna with a small amount of mayo in between whole wheat sliced bread... few hours later i ate 1 lb of 93% lean ground beef, with some hot sauce for flavor...  for dinner i had about 2 pieces of tilapia seasoned with paprika and parsely flake... here are the stats

calories 2106

Fat 110.3g  994calories

Carbs 26.8g 106calories

Protien 238.5 1007calories

i cut my carbs to a 1/10th of where they were before

i added over a hundred grams of protiend (this si right around my body weight too)

i added about 80 grams of fat from where i was before.

what ya think, good idea? or does this need more tweaking...

i also take fish oil pills 2x a day 1000mg pills


----------



## Built (Mar 18, 2011)

Bring the fish oil up to a minimum of 10 capules daily. 

How did you feel today on your eats?


----------



## RedWindsor (Mar 19, 2011)

Built said:


> Bring the fish oil up to a minimum of 10 capules daily.
> 
> How did you feel today on your eats?


 

i actaully felt great, i didn't get the late night hunger i usually do which was awsome because that ruins me.

if you don't mind an explanation for the 10 capules of fish oil, just to see if there is an alternative for it, because if i swallow alot of pills i get intense burning pain in my esophagus


----------



## Built (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey, awesome - being comfortable on lower calories is KEY to successful weight-loss.

10g fish oil provides 3g EPA/DHA, an amount GRAS by the AHA. That's what I take. I trickle in a few before each meal. You can just buy the oil and knock back a tablespoon daily and be done with it. The good brands are pretty much tasteless - and some are flavoured.


----------



## RedWindsor (Mar 21, 2011)

Built said:


> Hey, awesome - being comfortable on lower calories is KEY to successful weight-loss.
> 
> 10g fish oil provides 3g EPA/DHA, an amount GRAS by the AHA. That's what I take. I trickle in a few before each meal. You can just buy the oil and knock back a tablespoon daily and be done with it. The good brands are pretty much tasteless - and some are flavoured.


 

good stuff thanks for the explanation you've been a great help!, 

4th day ive been dieting like this and ive thus far havnt had any late night munchies still to early to tell if im just not hungry or its just the diet, but before hand id always find my self in the fridge pickin at stuff like cheese olives or eating kidney beans to satisfy my hunger, so far ive been pretty good... also my weight is actually down a bit, right before i switched up i was weighing up at 243ish lbs in the AM, this morning i weighed up at 237 (rounded up)

I am also scaling back my work outs to only 4 days a week, upon recommendation from a personal trainer at my gym, he said working to much is a no no... so now less days more rest, which im hoping equals even more intense work outs with the extra rest time. ill report back in a few days


----------



## Built (Mar 21, 2011)

Working out too much IS a no-no while dieting. Glad you're more comfortable.


----------



## Phineas (Mar 21, 2011)

Built said:


> Hey, awesome - being comfortable on lower calories is KEY to successful weight-loss.
> 
> 10g fish oil provides 3g EPA/DHA, an amount GRAS by the AHA. That's what I take. I trickle in a few before each meal. You can just buy the oil and knock back a tablespoon daily and be done with it. The good brands are pretty much tasteless - and some are flavoured.



Built -- sorry to hijack from the OP but quick question.

I eat a can of pink salmon a day, plus several other food sources that provide me a total of about 28-30g poly fat a day (almonds, PB, seeds, etc..). Should I take fish oil capsules in addition to this? I know they have value in joint pain and memory but what else are they useful for in the context of cutting? Thanks.


----------



## Built (Mar 21, 2011)

Polys from fish are great - we need EPA/DHA already converted. Check how much EPA/DHA you're already getting in and adjust accordingly. Polys in general enhance satiety, but you don't want to go too high relative to monos. Rule of thumb for quantities - if you're getting in about 0.5g fat per pound lbm, aim for about a third from each of polys, monos and saturates. If you go higher than this, lean on the the monos. 

Monos > saturates > polys.


----------



## RedWindsor (Mar 24, 2011)

i just want to add, in case any one has read the thread for info, if your like me... young still living at home... GOD DAMN is a diet hard to keep don't get discouraged... i think i speak for all or most of the people who fall into this catagory, that you can eat clean through out the day (i go to the grocery store once a week to purchase what ill eat during the weeks course) but once dinner comes around (dinner in my house hold is always eaten with the ENTIRE family present) you feel at the mercy of what has been prepared for you or even somtimes when i cook dinner im at the mercy of what was selected to be defrosted from the freezer or even worse than that when somone has to complain that its the 2nd night in the row your eating chicken -.-.... just kind of venting and letting any one else know your not alone haha...


----------



## LAM (Mar 24, 2011)

if you train natural you also have to keep the health fat intake at 15% of the total cals or higher for max test production.  optimum is about 33% of the total cals from healthy fats.

manipulating the endocrine system through the diet is the non-physical side of the equation


----------



## Built (Mar 24, 2011)

LAM, I agree on the need for fats - but why 15% or 33%? Why a percentage at all?


----------



## RedWindsor (Mar 25, 2011)

from what fitday is telling me about what i have been eating my fat intake ranges from 80-110 grams daily intake, i strive for as close to 90gs as possible... im still figuring out what foods can get me the balance of fat carbs and protien i need, 

so far the only thing im sticking too is my meats and fish... other then those things everything else in my diet i try to move around a bit see what gets me a good balance and leaving me satisfied before bed time.


----------



## RedWindsor (Mar 25, 2011)

Actually Built i have a question, what role in my diet would a protien shake play?... I ordered optimum nutritions 100% whey protien... i plan on having it post work outs in skim milk with some peanutbutter in there, then blend it with ice to make it a little interesting. each scoop i think is 24g protien, ill probably do 2 scoops post work out, will that count towards my daily intake or is whey protien a different animal then what i would get naturally from meats and fish.


----------



## Built (Mar 25, 2011)

A protein shake in water, low or no carb of course, taken just before a solid meal may help you feel full earlier into your meal, and for longer after you consume it. It's also an easy, very low calorie way to bring up your protein. 

I wouldn't do the peanutbutter or the milk in that shake. Fats in the postworkout shake are at best just extra calories, and although there are arguments either way on the issue of post-workout fats, they're not necessary and you don't need the calories while cutting. Just blend the shake in water with ice or a few frozen strawberries, blueberries or raspberries (they're all very low in carb) and have that postworkout. As you get leaner we'll look into carbs but for now, you don't need 'em. Get your bodyfat down to 15% and we'll revisit this issue, okay?


----------



## RedWindsor (Mar 25, 2011)

15% is a long way to go... i have work to do!

thanks!


----------



## PieEyedPiper (Mar 30, 2011)

I just wanted to drop in and say that Built is giving some incredible advice. I had to figure it all out the hard way. A year ago, I went from 220 lbs to 180 lbs. in the span of 3 months. It can definitely be done and you sound like you are on track! Props to Built for helping and props to RedWindsor for deciding to want to get rid of that fat the healthy way!


----------



## RedWindsor (Mar 30, 2011)

I totally agree, thank god for people like Built that are kind enough to share their knowledge and help out others, its greatly appreciated.

nice Piper! im looking to do similar results, ive been making SLOW progress slowly pulling together all the thigns involved in me doing this...

 Today i for the first time since probably this time last year i went out for a bright early morning jog, did about 3 miles or so, so im gonna try to keep that up as often as possible except days where i am Lifting in the morning, but if lifting later in the afternoon ill still go for a nice brisk jog in the morning...

as for my diet ive been playing with my meals, 
For morning ive been having 45grams of oatmeal with some cinnamin in there for flavor, also becuase a trainer was telling me that cinnamon has been shown to raise Test levels... so i figured why not it doesn't seem to have any harmful effects. idk if i should toss in some eggs there as well or what

couple hours later i been having 1 cup of cooked brown rice, with a can of albacore Tuna on there, actually suprisingly they do go together well... 

after that my next meal i been having another cup of brown rice with what i estimate to be about 6ozs of 99% lean ground turkey

my last meal before my much dreaded dinner time i try to get in a salad with what ever meat i make, (i like to switch up my meats, a couple days of turkey, then beef, then chicken just to keep things interesting)

Dinner time i try to only eat the veggies and meat and eat light as well...

before bed time not every night but some nights i do get hunger, a table spoon of peanut butter solves this quickly and i go right off to sleep...

Its slowly coming together, i been training with my buddy who is really in shape and DEDICATED to the gym and knows how to excerise and my works outs have been getting better and better, my form has improved greatly as well as his becuase now we can watch each other and help... things should start really rolling soon.


----------



## Built (Mar 30, 2011)

Red, I'm glad you're finding my info helpful. 

You're eating a lot of carbs while you do this. Do you train in the AM? If so, I can appreciate the oatmeal and then the brown rice but if you train later in the day, I'd ditch the carbs until the meal before and or the meal after you lift, for no other real reason than comfort. You certainly don't need AM carbs otherwise, and you may find an omelette and a protein shake more satisfying than oatmeal.


----------



## PieEyedPiper (Mar 30, 2011)

RedWindsor said:


> I totally agree, thank god for people like Built that are kind enough to share their knowledge and help out others, its greatly appreciated.
> 
> nice Piper! im looking to do similar results, ive been making SLOW progress slowly pulling together all the thigns involved in me doing this...



It sounds like you are doing it the right way though. Sometimes slower is better, is you are doing it right! I probably didn't do it the right way, which made it harder to maintain. I know I wasn't getting enough calories a day and definitely not enough healthy fats. 

Keep up the good work my man!


----------



## RedWindsor (Mar 31, 2011)

Built said:


> Red, I'm glad you're finding my info helpful.
> 
> You're eating a lot of carbs while you do this. Do you train in the AM? If so, I can appreciate the oatmeal and then the brown rice but if you train later in the day, I'd ditch the carbs until the meal before and or the meal after you lift, for no other real reason than comfort. You certainly don't need AM carbs otherwise, and you may find an omelette and a protein shake more satisfying than oatmeal.


 

My training Varies, i like to shoot for the AM to get it out of the way, but thats good to know ill curb my carb intake and try to aim for a a couple hours before hand and right after, i had stopped boiling eggs for a while but last night i boiled a fresh batch that should last me a few days.


----------



## RedWindsor (Apr 1, 2011)

So now for the passed few days i have been making Salads... Typically half a head of Romain Lettuce, 1/4 of a tomato all chopped up, hand full of carrots, hand full of black olives, some greek feta cheese, and about 4oz of what ever meat i have already pre-made, and it works great because i get in good amount of veggies fats and protiens, its VERY satisfying meal i try to have it close to mid-day.


----------



## RedWindsor (Apr 3, 2011)

Okay been really good the passed few weeks, ive been very dedicated to my diet alot of tweaks here and there but its consistant 

Breakfast
1/4cup of Oatmeal with ground cinamon
2 hard boiled eggs
1 scoop of Opt. Nut. 100% whey protiend in skim milk with 1 tbsp of Peanutbutter and 3 strawberries and a bit of L-Arginine Powder

Meal 2 
approx 4-6oz of either Lean ground turkey/beef or Turkey/Chicken breast 
approx 3/4-1cup cooked brown rice (prob 1/3-1/2 cup uncooked)
and a nice portion of Broccoli

Meal 3
4-6oz of lean ground turket/beef or Turkey/chicken breast sliced up in a sald with
half head of romaine lettuce
1/4 tomoto
light sprinkle of Feta Cheese
handfull of carrots
some Olive oil and red wine vinegar
and some mushrooms if i have any

meal 4 
1 can of Albacore Tuna with a small portion of brown rice

Meal 5 is typically my dinner which i stay away from Carbs and fats and try to stick to just meats and veggies

approx 1gallon of water consumed a day

on days i am lifting i have a 2nd shake with 2 scoops of protien post work out, with out the Peanutbutter and strawberries taken with a meal.

Total Calories from this is about 1500 cals, Since my dinner is so random and i try to behave im going to say 1800cals, and with my shakes total for the day ranges from 2000 on none lift days and 2200 on lifting days.

the Break down is roughly (but consistantly)
60grams of Fat, majority of which is mono 30gs, sat and poly are split evenly)
105grams of carbs probably closer to 130 after dinner and the shakes get factored in
and 130grams of protein which is closer to 180 on none lifting days and over 200 on lifting days...

Im very happy with teh diet, i find it easy to follow but ive been dieting for a few weeks now like this and i havn't seen any progress on teh scales... when i have my cheat day my weight will PLUMIT but over teh course of the week it will just creep back up, im trying not to be discouraged... any thoughts on this? I know the protien should be up a bit more, im still working on how im going to fit in more protien, perhaps a bit more meat or a second can of tuna... 

using Fitday it estimates my caloric intake for maintnance is about 3000cals or so, and using the formula on the website that for cutting down i should maintain a 10 to 13 cal per lb of body weight i think the diet is pretty spot on

any thoughts? am i watched the scale to closely?


----------



## Built (Apr 4, 2011)

What have YOUR calories and YOUR macros averaged over this time?


----------



## RedWindsor (Apr 4, 2011)

Well i dont Log everyday, more like 2-3 times a week ill log but my diet really is consistant.

average from the begining of march when i first started the logs till now are as follows

1600 calories, probably a bit higher i don't log in my protien shakes and i know that it adds a maybe 200-300 extra cals a day approx

Fat  69.1 grams.... 617cals.... 38%
sat. fat. 19.6g...   176cals.... 11%
Poly Fat. 12.7g.... 113cals.... 7%
Mono Fat. 27.9g... 250cals.... 15%

Carbs 87grams... 351cals... 22%
D. Fiber 15.2g

Protien. 156.2grams... 652cals.... 40%

alcohol 0%

Now again i dont factor into fitday my intake for my protien shakes that i take at least once a day in the morning, so the numbers for fat and carbs maybe a gram or 2 higher and protien is probably off by 20 or so grams seeing as the servings have VERY little carb and fat, and 24grams of protien per serving...


----------



## RedWindsor (Apr 10, 2011)

Ive been ghosting alot of diet threads and i think im going about this all wrong... 

My first mistake  starts when i wake up...ive been taking in alot of morning carbs and sugars, i looked at my instant oatmeal nut. facts, and its loaded with sugars and crap, so consider the morning oatmeal cut for now, on top of that i read in a thread, Built states morning **IS** the worst time to take in carbs it will not help with your appetite, so starting tomorrow im starting fresh with a different breakfast approach...

MY second mistake ive been making is my meal plan... ive been trying the small 6 meals a day approach, some days ill go to bed with no hunger, other nights ill be eating the sheets right off the mattress... ive tried sticking to it though, but i realize it was a mistake, so im back to 3-4 meals a day, a bit larger mostly meat based... and i always feel good before bed time with that

My third mistake ive noted is that despite being told that i should keep my carb intake low all day till after a work out, i still throw in alot of carbs with other meals... so starting monday im going to to start timing my intakes of carbs better and try to get in a solid portion of them post work out <----------- this leads me too 2 questions now: post work out i understand the need to replenish your bodies glycogen storages with carbs BUT 1) what is best to eat post work out? complex carbs? (brown rice, yams?) or simple carbs ( i honestly havnt a clue where to start with a healthy source of simple carbs) and 2) i supplement post work out with about 50gs of protein in a water based shake, should i still eat a solid food like chicken or beef? or is it unessecary intake?


----------



## Built (Apr 10, 2011)

RedWindsor said:


> Ive been ghosting alot of diet threads and i think im going about this all wrong...
> 
> My first mistake  starts when i wake up...ive been taking in alot of morning carbs and sugars, i looked at my instant oatmeal nut. facts, and its loaded with sugars and crap, so consider the morning oatmeal cut for now, on top of that i read in a thread, Built states morning **IS** the worst time to take in carbs it will not help with your appetite, so starting tomorrow im starting fresh with a different breakfast approach...


For those of us who are pussies about hunger, this is a real consideration. 



RedWindsor said:


> MY second mistake ive been making is my meal plan... ive been trying the small 6 meals a day approach, some days ill go to bed with no hunger, other nights ill be eating the sheets right off the mattress... ive tried sticking to it though, but i realize it was a mistake, so im back to 3-4 meals a day, a bit larger mostly meat based... and i always feel good before bed time with that


Just like a lot of us. Interesting, isn't it?



RedWindsor said:


> My third mistake ive noted is that despite being told that i should keep my carb intake low all day till after a work out,


While running at a deficit, this is really only important for appetite-control. But appetite-control's really important!



RedWindsor said:


> i still throw in alot of carbs with other meals... so starting monday im going to to start timing my intakes of carbs better and try to get in a solid portion of them post work out <----------- this leads me too 2 questions now: post work out i understand the need to replenish your bodies glycogen storages with carbs BUT 1) what is best to eat post work out? complex carbs? (brown rice, yams?) or simple carbs ( i honestly havnt a clue where to start with a healthy source of simple carbs)


You don't always need to do this, but if you do, something that gives you glucose without fructose. This means white or brown rice, white or sweet potatoes, white or whole-grain pasta or bread, or even dextrose. It means nothing sweetened with ordinary sugar or honey, no fruit juice and no pop since these are all loaded with fructose. 

I usually have a potato or a sweet potato, since these are more satiating than white or even brown rice. 



RedWindsor said:


> and 2) i supplement post work out with about 50gs of protein in a water based shake, should i still eat a solid food like chicken or beef? or is it unessecary intake?



I find a pre-meal shake helps me feel fuller longer. Post workout, I'll usually knock one back in the car home, then eat a solid meal.


----------



## RedWindsor (Apr 10, 2011)

*well at the moment hunger is a HUGE issue, im laid off so i try to stay in as much as i can to avoid spending money, but staying in leads to boredom and makes it MUCH easier for me to funnel crappy food into my mouth... so ill admit to being a pussy, its for the better good.

*Yesterday i had 4 meals the whole day, mostly based off of chicken breast... and i  had a chicken salad for dinner, i didn't feel one bit hungry  till bed time , and today im doing the same thing, ive only had 3 meals so far and i dont feel hungry at all.

*this relates back to the first star, appetite control, over the years ive been so accustomed to just jamming entire apple pies down my throat (figuratively speaking, i never had a taste for sugary sweets, i got fat off of beer soda and chips) so it is a bit tough especially seeing the bags of nachos laying around, the random beers in the fridge and the Lonely Bottle of CoCa Cola, thats only there incase a guest wants some. 

*thanks for clearing that up, would you recommend that the majority of my daily carb intake come from that post work out meal? or should i still spread it evenly and  the PWO meal be no different from the others? I have tried spreading the meals, i havn't lost and weight so far, so i might for a couple weeks try cramming all the carbs into PWO meal and very little carbs in my other meals.


----------



## Built (Apr 10, 2011)

For fat-loss, on equal calories, it won't matter nearly enough to merit doing something that makes you hungry. I find it more comfortable to eat whatever starches I consume at night, either before and after, or after I train; either way, with creatine.


----------



## RedWindsor (Apr 10, 2011)

im taking Axis Lab creatine ethyl ester, approx 5gs a day


----------



## Built (Apr 10, 2011)

When that runs out, switch to monohydrate, same dose.


----------



## RedWindsor (Apr 10, 2011)

Im sorry to bother, but why make the switch? i was going to do it any way, my brother told me that the ethyl ester vs monohydrate is a bunch of bull crap, just used a cheap reputable monohydrate brand, by that time i had already purchased what im using now :/ ill be out of it in roughly 2 months lol


----------



## Built (Apr 10, 2011)

More research has been done on it, and it's the one everything else is compared against. 

It's the best.


----------



## RedWindsor (Apr 11, 2011)

gotcha!


----------



## RedWindsor (Apr 11, 2011)

okay today, i started a different approach, just had my last meal approx 20 minutes ago

the day went as follows

8:30 am wake up
9:00 am Shake.... 1 scoop of Whey, 1 serving of greek yogurt (13g protien) 3 fresh strawberries, L-argning scoop , 1 TBSP peanutbutter, ice and Water (i am cutting the milk out completely)

some bull shit was going on at the gym and i didn't start lifting till 11... finished up around 12:30pm

1pm, i had approx 1 cup of cooked brown Rice, and approx 8oz chicken breast

around 3:30 i had another 8oz Chicken breast

at 5, i had 1 hard boiled egg and a 1tbsp of peanut butter cuz i felt hunger creeping up a bit on me

at 7 i had my dinner, some pork rips and a cup of potatoes i know not the best, but i just had a talk with my mother that im going to be getting very strict on my diet soon, so ill be making my own meals throughout the day


----------



## Chubby (Apr 11, 2011)

Built said:


> Polys from fish are great - we need EPA/DHA already converted. Check how much EPA/DHA you're already getting in and adjust accordingly. *Polys in general enhance satiety, but you don't want to go too high relative to monos.* Rule of thumb for quantities - if you're getting in about 0.5g fat per pound lbm, aim for about a third from each of polys, monos and saturates. *If you go higher than this, lean on the the monos. *
> Monos > saturates > polys.


 
Built, 
Is there any reason why Polyunsaturated Fat shouldn't be taken as same amount as Monounsaturated Fat?  I am asking this because I put Grapeseed Oil and Olive Oil in my protein shake which gives me almost same amount of Poly and Mono.


----------



## Built (Apr 12, 2011)

chobby192 said:


> Built,
> Is there any reason why Polyunsaturated Fat shouldn't be taken as same amount as Monounsaturated Fat?  I am asking this because I put Grapeseed Oil and Olive Oil in my protein shake which gives me almost same amount of Poly and Mono.


Polys - if you go too high - can promote inflammation. They are also very easily damaged at high heat; make sure you eat those raw. Saturates are good for endocrine function, but can also impact upon insulin sensitivity. Monos don't seem to be problematic; rather, they appear to be quite beneficial. I won't pretend to be an expert in this, but my small reading in this area suggests there are no ill effects from taking in higher quantities of monos as an easy way to bolster calories.


----------



## Chubby (Apr 12, 2011)

Built said:


> Polys - if you go too high - can promote inflammation. *They are also very easily damaged at high heat*; make sure you eat those raw. Saturates are good for endocrine function, but can also impact upon insulin sensitivity. Monos don't seem to be problematic; rather, they appear to be quite beneficial. I won't pretend to be an expert in this, but my small reading in this area suggests there are no ill effects from taking in higher quantities of monos as an easy way to bolster calories.


Thanks, built.


----------



## RedWindsor (Apr 13, 2011)

Okay i think im snuggling into a diet routine finally that im pretty comfy with... been at it all week...

im taking in average of
Calories 1900
Fat 90gs

Carbs 60Gs

Protien 210Gs 

With an estimate of 3000or so maintance calories and being comfortable eating like this i hope this is a good diet to follow, ill set saturday as my carb up day with VERY LOW fats, ill use Kidney beans to do this 0 fat, 18g carbs, 8gs protien per serving approx 100calories too, and one cheat meal of probably Pizza or Pasta...

Any opinions on this? i finally purchased new running shoes since my old ones are 2 years old and give me blisters if i do alot of running so my cardio on my days off will be less dreadful

I decided on Caffine pills and Green Tea pills to supplement in as well probably take 4-600 grams of caffine per day (im not super sensitive too it) and 1.5 gs of green tea extract as well per day. which works out to 1 pill of each per meal untill dinner where i wont take anything.... 

Im cutting Beef for the most part unless its lean and on sale, seeing as chicken is a much better source of protien and lower fat levels which frees up some fat to be taken in from other foods which will help in keeping me satisfied...


----------



## Built (Apr 14, 2011)

Sounds like you've got 'er nailed.


----------



## Sidney (Apr 14, 2011)

RedWindsor said:


> Greetings, im 22 yrs old 5'11 238lbs... according to various tools i have used my body fat % is right around 31% if i remember correctly.
> 
> I have a gym routine down that i have been sticking to like glue... just want some insight on my diet that ive been slowly getting in check
> 
> ...


 
That would be my recommendations, not knowiong your restrictions.


----------

